# Kunstrasen



## fuxe13 (30. Sep. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte meine Ufermatten mit Kunstrasen verlängern. Auf einer Seite habe ich nur Steilufer. Deshalb möchte ich aus dem Kunstrasen Taschenmatten machen und die Ufermatten damit verlängern. Das ganze würde ich mit Kabelbinder und Angelschnur verbinden. Hat jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo Walter,

ich hab es so gemacht wie von dir beschrieben.

Der Kunstrasen ist seit 2006 im Teich,
keine negativen Erfahrungen.

Die Horrorgeschichten das Kunstrasen so manchen Stoff abgibt der für die Fische giftig werden könnte halte ich für an die Haare hergezogen.

Ich habe die Möglichkeit mein Teichwasser mit sehr genauer Messtechnik auf chemische Parameter zu prüfen,
mach ich auch so alle viertel Jahr.

Bisher konnte  ich noch nichts feststellen, das Sorge bereiten könnte.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Jürgen E (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo Walter,

denk nur dran, daß du den Kunstrasen lange wässern mußt, damit eventuelle schädliche Rückstände entfernt werden.
Ich habe den Kunstrasen den ganzen Winter über offen in den Garten gelegt.
Beim Vernähen mußt du am besten mit einer Segelmacherahle arbeiten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## fuxe13 (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Vielen Dank! 

Werde mich daran halten 

Dann kann ich noch ein paar Pflanzen in den Teich bringen...freu

Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht der Pflanzen aus? Wenn die schön satt angewachsen sind, wird es doch etwas schwer, oder? Die Ufermatte ist ja "nur" unter die Folie eingeschlagen und mit Erde bedeckt. Aber ich denke über die Reibung und dem Gewicht der Erde, sollte genug Halt da sein...


----------



## karsten. (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*



Jürgen E schrieb:


> ......
> 
> denk nur dran, daß du den Kunstrasen lange wässern mußt, damit eventuelle schädliche Rückstände entfernt werden......



hallo jürgen

woraus ziehst Du diese Erkenntniss ?

mfG


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hi Walter,



fuxe13 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke über die Reibung und dem Gewicht der Erde, sollte genug Halt da sein...



darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen,
die Matte habe ich nocht mit Draht gesichert, die ich auserhalb vom Teich mit einem Hering oä. gesichert habe.

In etwa so...


----------



## Jürgen E (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo Karsten,

ich sehe es als Vorsichtsmaßnahme an, die mit kleinem Aufwand verbunden ist.
Man kann ja nie wissen. Warum soll man Kleidung waschen, bevor man sie das erste Mal trägt?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## fuxe13 (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo Jochen

Ich habe die Folie zu einem U gefaltet und darinen die Ufermatte eingebunden. Kann nur jetzt keine Zeichnung erstellen. Die Falte hat eine tiefe von 12 bis 15 cm. Drübersind 5 bis 10 cm Erde. Mit dem Sichern schauts nicht so gut aus, hab noch keine Idee


----------



## heiko-rech (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo,

ich habe das mit dem Kunstrasen mal versucht und gelassen. Ich habe dem Material nicht getraut, weil es doch recht chemisch gerochen hat. Desweiteren hatte ich trotz wässern sehr schnell unmengen an feinen Fasern auf der Wasseroberfläche, obwohl ich nur ein kleines Stück Kunstrasen ins Wasser getan habe.

Kleiner Tipp:
Die Ufermatten bestehen aus zwei Lagen. Die erste Lage wird mit einem Teppichmesser eingeritzt, dann kann man dort hineingreifen und so praktisch die oberste Schicht lösen, eine Tasche entsteht, in die man zumindest kleinere Pflanzen inkl. Substrat pflanzen kann. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo Heiko,



heiko-rech schrieb:


> ich habe das mit dem Kunstrasen mal versucht und gelassen. Ich habe dem Material nicht getraut, weil es doch recht chemisch gerochen hat. Desweiteren hatte ich trotz wässern sehr schnell unmengen an feinen Fasern auf der Wasseroberfläche, obwohl ich nur ein kleines Stück Kunstrasen ins Wasser getan habe.



Rieche doch mal an frischer PVC - Teichfolie 

wenn hier einer schreiben könnte was an Kunstrasen so gefährlich für die Fische sein soll.

Der Kunstrasen liegt schon einige Jahre im Teich, sieht nach einem halben Jahr der Verlegung sehr natürlich aus,...

 ... und hat zumindest in unseren Teich noch keine Fasern weder fein noch dick verloren. Kann aber natürlich auch an verschiedenen Fabrikaten liegen.


----------



## heiko-rech (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo,


jochen schrieb:


> Rieche doch mal an frischer PVC - Teichfolie


Da magst du recht haben, aber da hat man ja im Hinterkopf, dass sie für Teiche geeignet ist.


jochen schrieb:


> wenn hier einer schreiben könnte was an Kunstrasen so gefährlich für die Fische sein soll.


Daher hab ich dazu auch nur geschrieben, dass ich da ein ungutes Gefühl hatte. Ob da nun schadstoffe drin sind oder nicht... Keine Ahnung.


jochen schrieb:


> Der Kunstrasen liegt schon einige Jahre im Teich, sieht nach einem halben Jahr der Verlegung sehr natürlich aus,...


Optisch ist da nach einer gewissen Zeit natürlich kein Unterschied zu Ufermatten.


jochen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 54912... und hat zumindest in unseren Teich noch keine Fasern weder fein noch dick verloren. Kann aber natürlich auch an verschiedenen Fabrikaten liegen.



Ich habe keine ganz billige Qualität genommen, aber er verlor nunmal masenhaft Fasern, trotz kräftiger Reinigung.

Ich habe mich dann halt für Ufermatten entschieden und bereue es nicht. Sie lassen sich besser verlegen, als der Kunstrasen, den ich gekauft hatte. Auch das mag an Qualität und Fabrikat liegen.

Zumindest was die Preise bei uns im Baumarkt angeht, macht es auch in dieser Hinsicht keinen Unterschied zu den Ufermatten.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## jochen (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo Heiko,

wie schon geschrieben,
ich habe mich über die Bestanteile vom Kunstrasen informiert, habe dabei zumindest angelesene Ahnung.
Der liegt nun schon einige Jahre im Teich,
prüfe das Wasser auf chemische Parameter mit verlässlichen Equipment,
und habe deswegen kein schlechtes Bauchgefühl.

Zwecks Verlegung habe ich die selben Erfahrungen wie du gesammelt,
der Kunstrasen ist etwas schlechter zu verlegen als die Matte.

Ufermatte habe ich ebenfalls am Teich, das jedoch auserhalb oder an den Randzonen, den auserhalb sieht die Matte nach meiner Meinung optisch besser aus.


----------



## buddler (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

wieso eigendlich kunstrasen?
habt ihr da nur an den preislichen vorteil gedacht?
denke mal dass ufermatten auf den gleichen preis kommen,oder?
gruß Jörg


----------



## jochen (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Hallo,

jepp, zumindest im Wasser gleiche Wirkung, günstiger Preis.


----------



## fuxe13 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kunstrasen*

Kunstrasen deswegen, da ich bei der Bestellung im Sommer daran nicht gedacht hatte  Ich habe zwar alles mit Ufermatten abgedeckt, aber für die Steilwand halt nicht, war nicht geplant. Leider.

Und da bei uns in Österreich die Versorgung nicht so toll wie in Deutschland ist, habe ich mir halt den teuren Versand gespart und die nötige Menge Kunstrasen gekauft (mitlerweile).

Die Taschen zu binden war nicht schwer, nur komme ich heuer nicht mehr dazu, das ganze an den Bestand zu befestigen. So habe ich die gekauften Pflanzen halt ins Zwischenbecken im Bachlauf gestellt. So werde ich sie hoffentlich auch über den Winter bringen und sind dann fitt für den Frühling


----------

